# Reformed Events Honoring KJV 400th???



## DMcFadden (Aug 23, 2011)

In this 400th anniversary year of the KJV I have been reading through several of the books on the history of the KJV (McGrath, Brake, Campbell, Ryken, and Nicolson) and the DVDs (KJV: The Making of the King James Bible, KJB: The Book That Changed the World). Does anyone know of any other good books or MP3s, particularly lectures or anniversary celebrations from a Reformed perspective?


----------



## MW (Aug 23, 2011)

DMcFadden said:


> In this 400th anniversary year of the KJV I have been reading through several of the books on the history of the KJV (McGrath, Brake, Campbell, Ryken, and Nicolson) and the DVDs (KJV: The Making of the King James Bible, KJB: The Book That Changed the World). Does anyone know of any other good books or MP3s, particularly lectures or anniversary celebrations from a Reformed perspective?


 
Not reformed, but informed -- "Adventure of English" is an excellent DVD set we watched a few years back after reading McGrath's work. Books like those written by Ryken and McGrath are excellent for showing the "literary virtues" of the AV, but in order to appreciate what they are saying one needs to have a sense of the "virtues of English." It is staggering to see the impact of the English Bible on the language within the overall flow of linguistic influences.


----------



## Pilgrim (Aug 23, 2011)

The Trinitarian Bible Society are holding special events in the U.K. throughout the year. Some of the lectures are available on Sermon Audio. Hopefully all of them will be eventually posted there. 

Union University, a Southern Baptist (or perhaps more accurately, a Tennessee Baptist) university, has an upcoming conference that addresses the KJV from a wide variety of disciplines. Some of the titles look more interesting than others. I'm not that familiar with many of the speakers, but at least some of them are Reformedish. I'd be somewhat surprised to see it available for free, but you never know. 

I just found this conference at a PCA congregation featuring Dr. Ryken. 

Here's a transcript of Leland Ryken's conversation with Dr. Albert Mohler. I remember listening to this podcast but I can't find the link to it right now. 

You can probably just Google KJV 400, AV 400, etc. and come up with some more. There should be a good many messages on Sermon Audio as well. This one by Dr. Michael Barrett is probably well worth a listen. Remembering to spell it as Authori*s*ed rather than Authori*z*ed helps in finding messages from the U.K., etc.


----------



## KMK (Aug 24, 2011)

armourbearer said:


> DMcFadden said:
> 
> 
> > In this 400th anniversary year of the KJV I have been reading through several of the books on the history of the KJV (McGrath, Brake, Campbell, Ryken, and Nicolson) and the DVDs (KJV: The Making of the King James Bible, KJB: The Book That Changed the World). Does anyone know of any other good books or MP3s, particularly lectures or anniversary celebrations from a Reformed perspective?
> ...



Is this the set Rev Winzer? Amazon.com: The Adventure of English: Melvin Bragg: Movies & TV


----------



## MW (Aug 24, 2011)

KMK said:


> Is this the set Rev Winzer? Amazon.com: The Adventure of English: Melvin Bragg: Movies & TV


 
The title and presenter are the same, so I'm guessing they are the same item; but the cover is different. Melvin Bragg is a good presenter with excellent diction. That link also advertises an accompanying book, which I haven't seen before, but will be worth the price if it is presented anything like the DVD.


----------

